# Does anyone here listen to kpop/ jpop??



## everythingisfood (Jun 16, 2014)

What are some of your favorite groups?? I've been a fan for years!!


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

@xdollie.


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

I hate mainstream American music, so I drifted towards kpop and jpop and it was great. One of my favorites is hot young bloods by park bo young (I think that was the title)


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Listen to J-Pop, but not K-Pop.

My ex tainted K-Pop for me. Plus, I like J-Pop because I can understand, like, three words of a song.

Favorite groups and artists are Aqua Timez, Suzuki Konomi, RAM WIRE, Scandal, Stereopony, Kelun, 7!! (Seven Oops), and a few others.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

CL is my motherfucking queen, pray to her all day errrrrday:blushed:<3.

I mainly just listen to 2NE1 & Big Bang.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Koda Kumi is hawt! That's really all I have to say on this subject, as I'm not really into any kind of music...


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

I used to listen to kpop alot :kitteh: But I don't really listen to it now... Except for 2ne1 and BigBang :3 Sometimes EXO, Miss A and IU..


As for jpop, I used to love Hello!Project stuff :mellow: (before I got into kpop) I get annoyed listening to their stuff now
I just listen to Kyary Pamyu Pamyu nowadays  She's shooo adorably cute~


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

Torai said:


> Listen to J-Pop, but not K-Pop.
> 
> My ex tainted K-Pop for me. Plus, I like J-Pop because I can understand, like, three words of a song.
> 
> Favorite groups and artists are Aqua Timez, Suzuki Konomi, RAM WIRE, Scandal, Stereopony, Kelun, 7!! (Seven Oops), and a few others.


How about Kawada Mami, do you like her music?


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

xdollie. said:


> CL is my motherfucking queen, pray to her all day errrrrday:blushed:<3.
> 
> I mainly just listen to 2NE1 & Big Bang.


And may I ask why CL is the queen? I love 2NE1 btw, their MV's are very interesting, especially I am the Best.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

thatdennis said:


> And may I ask why CL is the queen? I love 2NE1 btw, their MV's are very interesting, especially I am the Best.


Because she's my bias, and a badass rapper.


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

Perfume and Utada Hikaru


----------



## Tsukine (Jun 3, 2014)

Kinda listen to both but I go more towards J-Pop, even so it's just a few bands.
K-Pop: Super Junior, Girls Generation
J-Pop: Perfume, Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, Capsule and Utada Hikaru

I guess that's about it, not much stuff.
(Does vocaloid count as J-Pop? haha)


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I like K-Pop. My first group was Girls' Generation.


Now I'm a bigger fan of Orange Caramel, A-pink, Crayon Pop (older songs), etc.


In terms of J-pop, do anime openings/endings/OSTs count?


----------



## outai2 (Jul 6, 2014)

You mean watch to kpop? :wink:


----------



## thatdennis (Dec 16, 2013)

dandere said:


> I like K-Pop. My first group was Girls' Generation.
> 
> 
> Now I'm a bigger fan of Orange Caramel, A-pink, Crayon Pop (older songs), etc.
> ...


Well if you don't count anime stuff, then J-Pop is just a blunder. Famous artists sing songs for anime OP/ED/OST, and a lot of J-Pop is dominated by anime/vocaloid stuff. Just see Nico Nico Douga, they even have a special section for Vocaloids. So yes it counts.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

2NE1, T-ara, 4Minute, Big Bang.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

Gakupo's my favorite Vocaloid. 

I also really like Yui, HALCALI, Nightmare...


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I like mostly all of it, but my faves are Girls' Generation, f(x), and Shinee


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

YES! My favorite groups are B2ST and EXO  But with all of EXO's stressfulness going on as of late, I've been more into B2ST.


----------



## Astral (Dec 8, 2014)

I've only ever heard one band like that. I like them they're really good musicians but I think their classification is J-Rock.
TsuShiMaMiRe. 
all girl band. Awesome as fuck drummer. Awesome Bass player. Good guitar player/singer.


----------



## faithh (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh no am I too late to the party??? Is the thread dead???

I love iKon, Monsta-X, BB, ZE:A, Infinite, Winner. Anyone with me?


----------



## Sab15 (Aug 23, 2015)

Not a big fan of Jpop(love their indies tho) but I liked Chara, not only her songs but also her movies.


----------



## badpun (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't listen to much K-pop, but I recently found out about Tablo and I think his music is pretty sweet. Not sure if he's straight up K-pop, but I think his music is associated with it (since he did a song with Taeyang from Big Bang).


----------



## Monbebe (Apr 10, 2018)

Years ago I was so bored by western music, shifted to Kpop when heard some really amazing vocals in OSTs for korean series, that was emotionally I strived for. Current favorities *Monsta X* (love their intensity just like my own everyday emotions 100%), *EXO* (vocals - pure art), *Mamamoo* (reflection of my feminine side), a bit of *BTS* (because I like their ideas but much less sound), *Kim Sung Kyu* (his last album is a treasure, somewhat dreamy/melancholic but yet light and sweet).


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm into some k pop and j pop, which I got into from listening to them in anime openings and endings, but I prefer j rock. I love shinee 5 and I really love Yuya Matsushita.


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

k-pop:

love lee jung hyun/AVA as a solo artist, also like BoA

i stanned 2ne1 for such a long time and now i'm stanning loona. i usually like girl groups while not a fan of boy groups


as for j-pop..... let's say i listen to anime music lmao but sometimes i listen to capsule and i enjoy it


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Aryath (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm into kpop! It all started 5 years ago when I stopped listening to western music (now I listen to it but not very much) and I found kdramas out. So I started with Ost and then I got caught by kpop in general. The groups I listen to often are Bigbang and Bts, i also like a lot Ailee, Dean, Girls' generation, Yang da il, Mamamoo, Shinee, Blackpink, Block b, Vixx, Kard, Infinite.


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

I'm into J-pop!

One OK Rock, YUI...(and other OSTs)!


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

These girls sound better than stuff like this...


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Nein


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Only when it's in an anime opening/ending


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I listen to Jpop. I don't listen to Kpop though, its mostly rap music but in Korean, and I _hate_ rap music.

Hmm.. I like AKB48... And Valshe although she might be Jrock. Most of the time I like individual songs more than bands. 

The only Kpop song I like is Haru Haru. I haven't really listened to much else Kpop because I've heard enough of what it sounds like. 

I'd say.... Hmm my favourite Jpop song would have to be... (And this is hard to choose...)
Choose Me by AKB48. Oh and I really like Aitakatta and Everyday Kachuusha. So nostalgic....











I mostly listen to anime music and Vocaloid though.
Most of my favourite anime music is from Digimon. 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkXuYsPZuWU8U_ccd00iFeZ2q-MhB15JJ
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxH-uGpzpickMXsgkThjxWgOYYB1i4KDx

Lol.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...esting-amusing-whatever-928.html#post42636193


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Reviving this once again to say that I have just discovered K-Pop girl groups this year. I have about ten songs now that I like (out of I don't know how many since K-Pop came into existence), all of them by girl groups. All of the boy groups are pure crap (rap sucks, I don't care who does it) and most of the girl group stuff is too bubblegum (like literally the biggest hit was Hyuna's "Bubble Pop"), but I have found ten songs now that have an 80s vibe to them, so I enjoy them. But this:









What's funny/weird is that I ended up stepping deep into the Mamamoo fandom rather than Girl's Day even though it was Girl's Day's "Female President" that got me interested in K-Pop.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

I do somewhat. I like a few of BTS' songs and I really like BLACKPINK. Big Bang is another that I listen to every once in a while.

I've been listening to this daily since it came out.


----------

